# Just what is "Relaxed Geometry" anyway???



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

Can anyone provide a concise explanation of "relaxed geometry" and why it is supposed to be good or different? I've seen the phrase lots of times but no real definition from Lemond.

Thanks...


----------



## Anti-gravity (Jul 16, 2004)

KeeponTrekkin said:


> Can anyone provide a concise explanation of "relaxed geometry" and why it is supposed to be good or different? I've seen the phrase lots of times but no real definition from Lemond.
> 
> Thanks...


Its a generalization for frame angles that are "relaxed", particularly the head and seat tube angles. These angles are smaller in relation to horizontal. A slacker or more relaxed head tube angle generally gives more stability at high speeds, but can make the steering feel slower than a bike with a steeper HT angle (could be most noticeable on windy descents or crit races). A more relaxed seat tube angle will generally increase the top tube length, giving the frame a more spread out feel, which can benifit riders with longer torsos. Lemond's are known for these two traits. That's a very basic explanation. A professional bike fitter or someone that is more knowledgeable than I am could go to great lengths to explain more of the characteristics. Hope that helps.
-Ryan


----------



## Mule (Dec 14, 2004)

*Relaxed is good for touring and bad for racing*

My Trek 520 is a perfect example of relexed geometry. It has a long wheel-base, the forks have more rake than normal, and the the headset is several degrees closer to horizontal than average. These changes all add up to a bike that takes less effort to control, has greater passive suspension, is more comfortable, and only sacrifices a little responsiveness. The 520 is the best touring bike I've ever seen, but I wouldn't want to race it. Many have attacked this type of bicycle because its lack of high performace qualities, and obviously it isn't the bike for them. 
Now that you know what relaxed geometry is, the question you should ask about relaxed gemetry is what kind of riding to you plan to do. It is great for long tours, okay for commuting, and a bad idea for racing.


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*Thanks*

I'm a recreational and commuting rider, planning to take on some brevets next season. I suspected that "relaxed geometry" meant flatter angles of seat and steering tubes but it just seemed wierd that trek/lemond would say how wonderful it was without telling you why or as compared to "what"... Thanks again


----------

